# Green Leaf methods



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Wonder if there are any methods I can use for green leaves/trim? I downed some of my weaker girls to make room for the stronger ones. They were about 3 weeks into flower so there are some small buds on them. Anyway I'm rather imaptient and want some for the weekend besides so I don't really want to wait for the leaves to dry if there are any tried and true methods for turning green plants into smokeable substance in a couple of hous or so.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2007)

You chopped it very very early. understandable, but the ones you chopped prolly won't do much. you could try TBG's ISO Hash method. but don't get your hopes up too much.


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Not getting my hopes up too much. But I have a LOT of material (relatively speaking). Usually start four plants in my hydro set up and chop down the weakest three. Usually, I just dry them and shake... usually get some decent keif that way. 

But I thought the ISO method needs dry leaves to work?


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 25, 2007)

maybe you could dry them in the oven or microwave or somethnig quick if you dont care about the quality then use the dried material to make hash. haha just my 2 cents idk


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

what would be a good temp/time to dry them on in the oven?


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 25, 2007)

i read in one post that this guy puts his chronic in an electric toaster oven on 150 degrees for 10 minutes.  just put in on the lowest heat setting possible because i think that the THC starts to decrease after 100 degrees or something around there. 

personally i have never done this so you might wanna do some research before you try it out haha 
good luck! :ccc:


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 25, 2007)

this should help you out bro

http://forum.thegrowreport.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=25

check method three


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks! that was very helpful! Damn flat screen moniters and LCD tvs! No place to stick my leaves to dry!


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jul 25, 2007)

hahah youre very welcome good luck with your drying/hash making


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2007)

booradley said:
			
		

> Not getting my hopes up too much. But I have a LOT of material (relatively speaking). Usually start four plants in my hydro set up and chop down the weakest three. Usually, I just dry them and shake... usually get some decent keif that way.
> 
> But I thought the ISO method needs dry leaves to work?



Dry em man, don't be in a hurry otherwise you'll have tons of chlorophyll. The nasty green.....
I grow my own and smoke my own. Got a pallette for good bud now. No short cuts IMHO.
but if you wanna try the green juice go for it.
Myself...chuck the premies and focus on the better girls and be patient. IMHO.
I'm outa this one.
:ciao:


----------



## booradley (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, gonna jsut dry them and wait until next weekend to try  my  hash oil.


----------

